# Question about cold smoking and 40-140



## mbuhler (Oct 24, 2012)

After browsing the forums I just wanted to make sure I am understanding the 40-140 rule correctly as it applies to my scenario.

I have pack of Costco thick cut pork chops marinading overnight.  What I would like to do is cold smoke them tomorrow and then vacuum seal them individually to cook on the grill at a later time.   Is it safe to do this if I were to only cold smoke them for a few hours and then vac seal and freeze?  

Given that I would grill them later, it would spend less than 4 hours total getting up to 140.  Am I interpreting this rule incorrectly given my scenario?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 24, 2012)

mbuhler.. I answered your other thread a few minutes ago.....  The answer is NO..... do not partially cook food, store and recook....  You are asking for possibly getting really sick....  Brine in a salt/sugar brine, cook to 145, freeze then reheat at your convenience...  the salt/sugar will keep the meat moist even through and after freezing.....    add spices and herbs to the brine for flavor....   Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 26, 2012)

Dave gave some good info. If you do not plan on injecting anything I would go so far as to say you can Hot Smoke them Rare, 120*F IT and then Freeze them. When you are ready to eat make sure you defrost them in the Refer and grill over highest heat to an IT of 145*F they will be hot and ready to eat. Just never Cold Smoke anything does not contain a Cure...JJ


----------



## mbuhler (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks ChefJimmy!   What about marinade?  Are there the same concerns there as with injecting?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 26, 2012)

Marinades typically contain a fair amount of Acid, vinegar, citrus, wine, etc, and Salt. These ingredients are bad news for Bacteria so using a marinade actually is added insurance toward making a safe product. Marinades are not as good as a Nitrite cure but they also don't turn your Chops into ham...JJ


----------



## ponderingturtle (Nov 1, 2012)

Could this work as a form of aerosolized marinade if you cold smoked it at actual refrigerator temperatures though?  Say using a polyscience smoking gun running onto a small enclosed space in a refrigerator.  That does not strike me as having major inherent issues with food safety.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 2, 2012)

Ponderingturtle said:


> Could this work as a form of aerosolized marinade if you cold smoked it at actual refrigerator temperatures though?  Say using a polyscience smoking gun running onto a small enclosed space in a refrigerator.  That does not strike me as having major inherent issues with food safety.


If you can keep temps below 40*F in a Smoker, Cardboard box, Barn or Refrigerator, there is no reason why you could not smoke uncured, no nitrite, meat. This is the exact technique that has been used for generations as in many areas. As the outside temps drop below 40*F, Oct, Nov, Dec, Hogs are traditionally slaughtered, salted and packed or dried for use over the winter and spring...JJ


----------

